# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβιά του μέτρου από κουνελόσυρμα

## amastro

Μια και την άνοιξη θα έχω στο μπαλκόνι μου 1-2 ζευγαράκια καρδερίνες με τα πουλάκια του johnrider,
έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι για να τα στεγάσω όσο γίνεται καλύτερα.
Χρήματα για κλουβιά του εμπορίου ούτε για πλάκα, οπότε τι μας μένει; Κουνελόσυρμα.

Το σχέδιο είναι του teo24 και το έχει παρουσιάσει πολύ ωραία εδώ:*Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης)*Αφού έφτιαξα το πρώτο, ξεκίνησα άλλα 3.
Έχουν αρκετή δουλειά αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλό.
Διαστάσεις: 1 Χ 0.45 Χ 0.45 
Κόστος κλούβας: περίπου 25 ευρώ.

----------


## johnrider

3-4 ζευγαρια ηθελες να πεις  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Πολυ ωραια! Μαλλον θα κανω και εγω μου περισεβει λιγο κουνελοσιρμα!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

επαγγελματικη δουλεια!!! μπραβο φιλαρακι :Happy0064:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ειλικρινά καλύτερα και απο αυτά του εμπορίου!  
Να γεμίσουν με πανέμορφα πουλάκια !  :winky: 
Μπράβο κ.Ανδρεα !!

----------


## amastro

Τα κλουβιά έχουν τελειώσει εδώ και αρκετές μέρες.



Έχω ξεκινήσει και την κατασκευή για να τα στεγάσει στο μπαλκόνι. Ο ελεύθερος χρόνος λίγος και γκρινιάζει ο "συμπέθερος" johnrider  ::   γιατί καθυστερώ.
Το πλαίσιο θα κλείσει με πλαστικό πλέγμα και νάυλον προσωρινά μέχρι να γίνουν τυχών μικρο-αλλαγές. Το τελικό σχέδιο το έχω σκεφτεί με πολυκαρβονικά.

----------


## carduelis

Eνα μεγάλο αρνητικό σε αυτές τις κατασκευές είναι ότι δεν διακρίνονται όπως θα έπρεπε να πουλάκια στο εσωτερικό τους.

Και βέβαια η δυσκολία στο καθάρισμά τους.

.....αυτό αν συγκριθεί με το οικονομικό όφελος .....είναι super.

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Ανδρέα ο Θεός να σας έχει καλά .  :Happy0064: 
Αυτή η κατασκευή προστασίας είναι η λύση που σκεφτόμουν για κάτι μελλοντικό και δε μπορούσα να σκεφτώ πως να προφυλάξω από το κρύο τα πουλιά . Πωπω τι τρομερή ιδέα ειλικρινά . Χίλια ευχαριστώ . :: 
Πολλά μπράβο και θα περιμένω με μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα .  :Anim 25: 
Τα χειροποίητα κλουβιά σας αγγίζουν τα έτοιμα του εμπορίου , πολλά μπράβο για τον χρόνο και το μεράκι .  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

οτι καλυτερο για πλεγμα κλουβας προστασιας .Μεταλλικο  ,ευκαμπτο , δεν κρυβει το χωρο και την ορατοτητα στα πουλια  , εχει γυρω στα 5 ευρω τα 3 τετραγωνικα  σε γνωστο  
παιχνιδαδικο 

εδω σε κατασκευουλα του Μανου ( mparoufas ) για το σκυλακι του

----------


## teo24

:Happy0065:  :Anim 37:  :Happy0065:  :Anim 37:  :Happy0065:  :Anim 37: 

Κατι τετοια βλεπω και ξεσηκωνομαι να φτιαξω κατι,αλλα δεν εχω χωρο.
Πολυ ωραια βγηκαν Αντρεα.Μπορει να σε ταλαιπωρησαν λιγο αλλα θα δεις οτι θα αντεξουν και θα τα ευχαριστηθεις κι εσυ και τα φιλαρακια σου.

Οσο για την κατασκευη στο μπαλκονι μαλλον εχεις σκοπο να μπαινεις κι εσυ μεσα για καφεδακι εεεε,πολυ χωρο τους εδωσες φιλαρακι, μπραβο σου.
Εχουμε και την ιδια πορτα στην κατασκευη μας.

Με το καλο γεματες  :Party0028:

----------


## amastro

> Οσο για την κατασκευη στο μπαλκονι *μαλλον εχεις σκοπο να μπαινεις κι εσυ μεσα για καφεδακ*ι εεεε


Δεν έπεσες έξω Θοδωρή. Η κυρά μάλιστα μου είπε να το κάνω μεγαλύτερο για να χωράει και κανένα ράντζο. Τι να εννοεί άραγε ;  :Confused0006:

----------


## teo24

Σαν να σε βλεπω ενα πραμα.....

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πόπο απίθανη κατασκευή και μερακλειδικη εγώ μια  ερώτηση έχω πως γίνεται να είναι τόσο ίσιο το κουνελοσυρμα

----------


## amastro

> Πόπο απίθανη κατασκευή και μερακλειδικη εγώ μια  ερώτηση έχω πως γίνεται να είναι τόσο ίσιο το κουνελοσυρμα


Όσο δένεις τις πλευρές της κλούβας, το πλέγμα ισιώνει. Όχι εντελώς βέβαια. Άμα δεις τα κλουβιά από κοντά, υπάρχουν αρκετές καμπύλες.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Α σας ευχαριστώ γιατί και εγώ θα φτιάξω κάτι και είχα την απορία
Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι και πολλούς απογόνους

----------

